# Can anyone see anything? + or -



## MissFlame

I am not sure about this extremely faint line? I will test tomorrow morning again, but can you please tell me, does this looks like positive to you? Or it is just evap? I have done these test before, and never seen a line. When it is negative there is nothing at all. Heeeelp?!


----------



## Sushai

Something seems to be catching my eye. Good luck with tomorrow’s test.


----------



## MissFlame

The upper one is from today. Any change?


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can see a vvv faint line


----------



## ChibiLena

I can see it on both!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it


----------

